# RC71 vs. RC73 Remotes



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Guys!!
I'm wondering if there are any differences between the above remotes? I just got a new Genie Mini yesterday and it came with the RC73. I have two of the RC71s and they look almost identical. Thanks in advance. Cheers!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Strictly a guess but based on the older remotes numbering system, as each number increased they had more codes available to them but the remote acted and did the same things.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the definitive answer: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/4283-What-is-the-DIRECTV-RC73-Genie-Remote

There are no new codes other than the ones to control specific smart TVs.


----------



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks SO much, guys!! Cheers!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

topcat84 said:


> Thanks SO much, guys!! Cheers!!


You are welcome.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

RC65 > RC70-anything.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> RC65 > RC70-anything.


Only to some. I'll take the new one over the old cludges anyway. Even if it is short one button I liked.


----------



## rapidturtle (Jan 7, 2012)

Do the newer remotes have a tv input button remote. I really like having that on the old style remote, but don't see it on the new one.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes they do. Holding the bottom enter button switches inputs 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

compnurd said:


> Yes they do. Holding the bottom enter button switches inputs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yes, that is correct. But that's all you can do. In the living room, I have an RC65 and I do not ever need to use the remote for my TV - i can do most everything on my TV directly from the RC65. With the RC71 in the bedroom, I can only change the inputs. No channel changes, menus, etc can be done from the RC71.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> Yes, that is correct. But that's all you can do. In the living room, I have an RC65 and I do not ever need to use the remote for my TV - i can do most everything on my TV directly from the RC65. With the RC71 in the bedroom, I can only change the inputs. No channel changes, menus, etc can be done from the RC71.


It's all in how you use a remote because I never bother with anything on the TV itself unless it's a special circumstance. And my original remotes are always near for that.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> It's all in how you use a remote because I never bother with anything on the TV itself unless it's a special circumstance. And my original remotes are always near for that.


That's great.

For those of us who do (and have lost the remote for the bedroom TV) the RC65 is superior.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> That's great.
> 
> For those of us who do (and have lost the remote for the bedroom TV) the RC65 is superior.


I suppose, but if I used that much of the tv controls, Id get myself a regular and true universal remote myself. I have the mx-850 myself.


----------

